# How I Land Fish From Piers!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Using This System I Can Safely Release Unwanted Species!

I was able to get in & out before the rain arrived! Some of the places i fish are high above the water level. For smaller sized fish i just tighten my drag to haul it up. For larger sizes most will try to gaff the fish using an extended pole to using a detachable gaff head on a rope. But what if it's either a protected, undersized or unwanted species? Gaffing the fish to get your rig back will damage of kill your catch if you're planning on releasing it.

So i've been using this make shift rig to land my catches. Using a net with an extended handle helps. Some areas require what i use. I'm still using a nylon net because locally i can't locate a rubber net. Nylon rubs off the fish's protective slime that'll add to their release stress in terms that it'll be harder for them to recover from injuries. Also if you use a 2-hook rig it's HARD to get a hook untangled from nylon. Most cases the fish won't last long enough for you to do so. So the more expensive rubber is recommended. Also less chances for the rubber net to get frayed or tangled on coral.

I have tried the Pier Nets and the net isn't designed for powerful fighters like large Jacks & Cudas. Basically it's a crab net frame. Also "long elongated" fish like Trumpets & Barracudas are much harder to maneuver into a Pier Net & the net itself is to small for them. At the Kaneohe Marine Base i helped a angler with my net to bring-up a large Ulua "GT", matbe the drop was 40ft? We netted it on the first try & it was easy to bring up. The net itself is very beefy and the rope thick enough to grip even with wet hands.

If you're fishing for GT's (Giant Trevally) for home consumption i use a detachable gaff head that the biner can attach to. I did this 3 months ago fishing with a buddy to haul in a GT. But i was in his area & the video showed to much background so out of respect i didn't show that video (nobody likes going to their favorite spot to find others there).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2020)

Man I miss Hawaii so much I cant describe it. I miss catching and eating Papio, big time. Use to do it at the Matson Container yard right at the entrance to Honolulu Harbor. Unfortunately, the jacks in Texas are not the same, delicious, fish.

Yep, I am a Haole, but I lived there for 3-years (not military just a human, living). Stupidest thing I ever did was leave, but I got rock fever - I was 30, 32-years ago...

Met some of the finest people I ever met in my life in Hawaii - treated me better than my own family.

Aloha bruddah, and thank you.


----------

